# Музыкально-исполнительская культура в теоретическом и прикладном измер



## Magistr (2 Ноя 2010)

*Уважаемые коллеги! Приглашаем вас принять участие в научно-практической конференции! 
Кафедра народных инструментов
Института культуры
Кемеровского государственного университета культуры и искусств
18 декабря 2010 года проводит
Третью межрегиональную научно-практическую конференцию «Музыкально-исполнительская культура в теоретическом и прикладном измерениях» * 

На конференции предполагается работа по следующим направлениям:
•Историко-культурные традиции и современные тенденции музыкально-исполнительской культуры.
•Актуальные проблемы теории и практики психолого-педагогических исследований в области музыкального исполнительства.

Для участия в конференции приглашаются преподаватели детских музыкальных школ, средних и высших учебных заведений культуры и искусств, а также студенты и аспиранты. Участие может быть очным или заочным.

Заявку на участие в конференции необходимо прислать на кафедру народных инструментов в срок до 1 декабря 2010 г. по почтовому адресу: 650029, г. Кемерово, ул. Ворошилова, д. 17, кафедра оркестра и ансамбля (народного), Афанасьевой А.А. или по электронному адресу: [email protected] Заявка на участие в конференции должна содержать следующие данные: ФИО участника, должность, место работы (учебы), ученое звание (если имеется), для студентов – специальность, курс, ФИО научного руководителя, название доклада, телефон (е-mail), форма участия (очно, заочно).

По результатам конференции планируется издание сборника материалов. Статьи должны отражать следующие аспекты:
1. Актуальность, социальная значимость рассматриваемой проблемы;
2. Известный вариант решения проблемы и его недостатки;
3. Цель исследования;
4. Предлагаемый вариант решения проблемы (новизна, отличительные 
особенности);
5. Полученные результаты;
6. Выводы;
7. Рекомендации;
8. Преимущества;
9. Область применения.
Статьи для публикации принимаются в объеме от 5 страниц и предоставляются по прибытию на конференцию в печатном и электронном видах (на диске в формате Word, шрифт Times New Roman размером 12 межстрочный интервал – полуторный). Со всех сторон листа поля – 2,5 см. В начале статьи, по центру – название (прописными буквами), далее по центру – фамилия, имя и отчество (полностью). Сноски внутри текста ставить в квадратных скобках, с указанием по необходимости номера страницы (например [3, с. 34]. 
Командировочные расходы за счет направляющей стороны.
Контактный телефон: +7-384-273-30-48



Познакомиться с содержанием сборников напечатаных по материалам пред идущих конференций можно [URL='http://narod.ru/disk/26921277000/Oblozhka.pdf.html"" target=""_blank"">скачав файл[/URL]."


----------



## kep (3 Ноя 2010)

А можно будет этот сборник приобрести, скачать, etc.?
Темы интересные...


----------



## Magistr (3 Ноя 2010)

Думаю приобрести можно будет. Я постараюсь уточнить.


----------

